# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  آموزش SQL Server 2012

## ehsan93

آموزش SQL Server 2012



SQL Server 2012 یک پایگاه داده قدرت مند از نوع رابطه ای است.آنچه که این  آموزش را متفاوت می کند تعاملی بودن آن است به این معنا که شما همزمان با  آموزش امکان کار در فضای نرم افزار را دارید.
*
برای دیدن سر فصل های آموزشی و دانلود آموزش** اینجا* *کلیک کنید*

----------


## moslem68

*صفحه مورد نظر پیدا نشد!*

----------

